# Egg Donation - searching for best clinic in Europe



## ashee (Feb 27, 2016)

Hi, 
I have had a few failed ICSI/IMSI cycles and it now looks like egg donation is my best bet. Any tips on best clinics in Europe? my head is spinning from googling clinics?
Thanks!


----------



## sycamor (Aug 3, 2009)

I had a great experience at CRM Zlin in the Czech republic. We had 5 cycles altogether, with positive pregnancy tests on each one. I had a prob with miscarriages tho and had 2 successful pregnancy resulting a my little girl and a set of boy twins. I could never have afforded so many cycles at home, never mind found donors.

Clinic very well set up for traveling for if with a lovely hotel and restaurant on site. It's not in a easy location to get too. Tho the clinic will pick u up from either Prague or Brno airport. Egg coordinator email responses I found helpful and quick. The doctor s and nurses English was very good. Clinic was spotless. 
There is a busy thread in the international section which may be of help


----------



## Gemini40 (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi ashes, I notice you are from Ireland. Have you considered Sims in Dublin, they have an egg donation programme where they embryos are brought back to you and you don't have to travel


----------



## Cheesy (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi Ashes;
I can't personally suggest anything with an Irish connection as I'm not Irish and live in SE UK but we went abroad and used Gennet in Prague (and their London sister clinic for monitoring). I'm guessing you are in Ireland. I've had both OE and DE success with them. 

I recommend Gennet wholeheartedly. I know Irish ladies also use them and if you google Gennet Irish Package something comes up though I have no personal knowledge of it and I couldn't see it on the Gennet website - though I only used the mobile version and the site seems to be under development and changed from last time I used it.

Look at the international threads on here. My tips to you generally would be to contact clinics - they will have international patient co-ordinators. Ask them if they have many patients coming from Ireland, any specific packages, how long you might spend overseas, can you do Skype consults and are they free/ refundable, success rates by age/ protocol. Ask about the donor programme, how they match, waiting times for an offer and to start tx.  And follow current cycle threads on FF for clinics you are considering. Things we considered and which will vary by locality were non stop flight options and schedules from airports near us: any budget carriers, was a return in one day possible eg if you bought meds overseas or did bloods or a hysto / endo scratch abroad. We needed some specific procedures which narrowed our choice. Then it came to personal faves/ gut instinct.  Check out legalities - how do you feel about anonymity of donors? It varies by country. Fully anonymous in cz. Good luck.  Don't rush it, there is lots of choice. Also don't feel stressed - you can always change your mind.


----------



## Alana1976 (May 2, 2009)

Hi, I'm based in Ireland (Sligo). I'm heading to Team Miracle in Northern Cyprus in February for a tandem cycle. Their results are good. There is a thread on here which is dedicated to them but it's a little quiet. I am on a busier page on another forum if you're interested. Lots of good suggestions here from other ladies too - good luck with whatever you decide.


----------

